# Phalaenopsis fuscata



## theshatterings (Mar 10, 2016)

I have grown this plant for a few years now and seems to not skip a beat this year even after a selfing. It's not flashy, but is quite pleasing I think.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2016)

Sweet! What is its culture, please?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 10, 2016)

It's really pretty.


----------



## abax (Mar 11, 2016)

I think it's gorgeous and if that beauty ever puts out a
keiki, I'd move heaven and earth to have one...also $$$$.

Dot, I had one many, many years ago from Dowery and I mounted
mine with sphag. on cork and treated like any other Phal. It grew
and bloomed beautifully for a very long time. Then we had a
power outage for eight days.


----------



## theshatterings (Mar 11, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> Sweet! What is its culture, please?




I grow this in sphag, at low light, which in my condition is about 500 fc. Watered it the same with others in sphag about once a week now and a little more in the summer. Haven't repotted it in two years..

Angela, I think Peter occasionally have a few for sale now and then. I have replated the protocorms so maybe I'll have some seedlings to trade in a million years if I don't mess up lol


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 11, 2016)

cute flower


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 11, 2016)

abax said:


> I think it's gorgeous and if that beauty ever puts out a
> keiki, I'd move heaven and earth to have one...also $$$$.
> 
> Dot, I had one many, many years ago from Dowery and I mounted
> ...




Ouch

They pretty much like warm and shady, kind of damp all the time


Elmer Nj


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 11, 2016)

Very nice. First time seeing this species in flower.


----------



## abax (Mar 12, 2016)

It was much worse than ouch Charles. I lost several of
my Dowery species with that outage and now Dwayne
is out of business. My huge fimbriata that I loved so much
died too.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks for the info, Han & Angela. 

Angela, when was your outage? Do you have a generator? How did your plants fare?


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 14, 2016)

Very nice colour for this species..


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 15, 2016)

Lovely little Phal, I like it very much.


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 1, 2019)

theshatterings said:


> I have grown this plant for a few years now and seems to not skip a beat this year even after a selfing. It's not flashy, but is quite pleasing I think.


Hi there, I was researching this species and came to your post? Wondering if ever you did get plants from your selfing?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2019)

Cute, thanks for sharing.


----------

